# White grape juice?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Tonight I had some of the worst D. I drank some white grape juice, and within 2 hours I was running to the bathroom. It was so bad, I was like a running faucet. It was like I was doing the colonoscopy prep.I'm pretty sure the white grape juice caused it, because that's the only "new" thing that I consumed today. Does white grape juice have any sugars that might cause D?


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that you mention it I drink grape juice and it doesn't affect me, I'm IBS-D. But my hubby who has a rock hard stomach and no stomach issues at all makes it a priority to drink grape juice when he feels constipated...he swears it makes him go to the bathroom.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Well my doctor mentioned that orange juice can cause ibs d, though i haven't experienced any problems with that myself, but maybe grapefruit juice has something similar in it. Any way now you've found out that that causes it you can avoid it now. I know i get awful D if i even taste black pepper, which used to be used a lot in my house so we had to make some big changes there lol.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ususally white grape juice is considered intestine friendly because they don't have any sugars or sugar alcohols to set you off.Was it real juice, or a spritz of fruit juice that is mixed with high fructose corn syrup?http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t042600.asp#T042601 for the which fruits have bad sugars in them info.K.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

It was Welch's 100% White Grape Juice.I might try some again tomorrow just to confirm that it caused it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even when a food should be safe people may have a reaction to it that is atypical.It is always good to recheck a food a couple of times. Sometime the IBS goes off for a NON-dietary reason and the food gets the blame.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmm, the white grape juice didn't affect me tonight. The only other thing I can think of that I consumed was some flavored AquaFina water, which has these ingredients:_Filtered water, white grape juice concentrate, natural flavors, phosphoric acid, sodium hexametaphosphate, citric acid, potassium citrate, aspartame, potassium benzoate, potassium sorbate, acesulfame potassium, calcium disodium EDTA, vitamin E acetate, niacinamide, vitamin B6, vitamin B12_I'm always drinking aspartame, so I know that doesn't cause any problems for me. But could any of those other ingredients cause problems?


----------

